

Congrats, Dropbox (YC S07) - fuelfive
http://siteanalytics.compete.com/getdropbox.com+sugarsync.com

======
MicahWedemeyer
I would argue that compete.com stats for something like dropbox are pretty
inaccurate. However, that being said, the website traffic is probably much
less than the actual growth. I've been to the dropbox site only a handful of
times, but I use it every day with the file system integration.

I'd love to see a graph of their bandwidth and storage growth. I'll bet that
would be a site to behold.

It's a great idea, and congrats to all involved!

~~~
numbchuckskills
It's better than what quantcast has to say:
<http://www.quantcast.com/getdropbox.com>

yowzers

~~~
SystemOut
Although they do have a big disclaimer at the top that the site is not
quantified and they have sparse data for whatever reason.

------
run4yourlives
Why is this the number one story on the front page right now?

Don't get me wrong, I love dropbox. I use it everyday. It's a really
impressive product.

But 30 points at 9 PST on hacker news just to tell me that dropbox is doing
well? Seriously?

~~~
dawson
It's a conspiracy of course--that's what you want to hear, right? :)

~~~
run4yourlives
No, not at all.

I'm not suggesting people aren't voting for it, just that I'm not sure why
they are.

------
hotshothenry
i use dropbox all the time, it's great. glad to see them doing well.

~~~
genesoo
Same here. I set up a dropbox for every team I work with. I think the idea of
using a dropbox rather than focusing on syncing computer folders like what
sugarsync does will reduce the fear of some people in uploading their folder
contents. Dropbox being a folder by itself give people that sense of security
and also it's a lot easier to explain!

~~~
jwilliams
Yup. I use dropbox every day, and yet I never think about it. Hallmark of
something that "just works".

~~~
daveambrose
Dropbox here every day as well!

------
unalone
Dropbox is tremendous. I use it for backup and for sharing files and pretty
much for everything else that I can.

I've never heard of SugarSync. And Dropbox is still a lot below a site like
Box.net:
[http://siteanalytics.compete.com/getdropbox.com+sugarsync.co...](http://siteanalytics.compete.com/getdropbox.com+sugarsync.com+box.net/?metric=uv)

------
andr
As much as I like DropBox, you have to take dl.getdropbox.com out of the
equation to get an accurate comparison, because dl is used for sharing files
with third parties and even hosting files on the web.

~~~
albertni
In general, it's hard to look at web traffic statistics alone for a product
like Dropbox because in some use cases, it can be doing its job perfectly
without you ever needing to go to the website. A surprising percentage of our
active users basically never go to the site!

~~~
bbgm
Yep, active, heavy and paying dropbox user, but have never been to the website

------
charlesju
dropbox is my favorite YC company.

------
llimllib
Much more impressive, to me at least:
[http://siteanalytics.compete.com/getdropbox.com+mozy.com/?me...](http://siteanalytics.compete.com/getdropbox.com+mozy.com/?metric=uv)

------
bkrausz
I love them, but I worry about their plans to make money...last I heard most
people are content with 2GB.

------
suhlash
Dropbox is one of my most important tool. It allows me to switch between my
linux and window computers without having to manually having to transfer data.
It is simple to use and understand.

------
kapitti
Does Dropbox ever check their bizdev email address? We've emailed them trying
to partner, and our users would all be paying users. Guess they don't like
revenue.

~~~
dbrush
The first and largest obligation that Dropbox has is to their users, not to
one of the many partnership emails they probably get constantly.

Really, your last sentence there is unnecessary.

~~~
kapitti
If you're posting a bizdev email, I would just assume you would respond, even
if it's with a "Sorry, we're heads down on other stuff" response.

3 weeks without a response makes me think they don't even bother reading it.

------
jmtame
There was a point where Dropbox was our very own SVN =)

~~~
ams6110
My immediate reaction, having never heard of Dropbox, was "why not just use
SVN".

~~~
mustpax
What I love about Dropbox is that you don't have to check in/check out every
time you make the slightest change. The versioning is implicit, which is the
way it should be for most personal files (although it would be a disaster for
SCM).

I've been using Dropbox to sync shell configuration files across several (4+)
machines and it's a dream come true. I now have versioned bashrc files, my vim
plugins, on every machine.

~~~
mikeyur
I'm currently using Dropbox to sync my todo list (ActionGear on Mac) with my
other Macs, as well as my Adium preferences and chat history. So useful.

------
sbt
I love how Dropbox has a client for both Windows and Ubuntu. I use it all the
time.

That said, I wouldn't pay for this service.

~~~
pxlpshr
In my opinion, that's a pretty shallow statement to make considering your
usage and the amount of time that has gone into such sweet product.

I'm a little sick of the whole freemium mentality TBH. Maybe I'm missing
something re: the 'long tail' that very few ever reach.

~~~
jodrellblank
On what grounds is using a free service without paying for it something to be
looked down upon?

~~~
jodrellblank
Someone voted me down, but it's a serious question.

An inherent part of the "freemium" model is the "free" bit. The point is to
entice people in further. It's up to _you_ the service offerer to make the pay
service so compelling that people want to switch to it. It's completely
wrongheaded to look at the people who aren't willing to pay and say _they_ are
the problem, or say or imply that they are leaching or ungrateful.

You are enticing people in, if you don't have what it takes to then transform
them into paying customers, and you don't want to pay for their ongoing use,
then perhaps you should switch to a free-trial instead of a free service.

------
dpeq
Does this include traffic to the web interface?

~~~
andreyf
It's under the same domain, so probably, yes.

------
riobard
Dropbox my favorate!!! Had recommended many friends to use it and they love
them too! Keep going! :)

------
chanux
I'm not a heavy Dropbox user. But I'm pretty happy that it makes my life
really easy at times.

------
noamsml
Huh. I didn't know about Dropbox. I could definitely use that.

------
amackera
Dropbox is absolutely fantastic.

------
tim_sw
congrats to my favorite ycombinator product.

